# R35 Trans sump needed



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi there guys. Need a new trans sump for my 2011 R35. Litchfield is too far to keep going there. Does anyone have an original if they have upgraded? Internet searches only find Chinese imports- are these any good?


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

The new Mad ones seem to be popular, not sure where your based but JM Imports and AC Speedtech stock them possibly.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfield sell pan kits. There an easy job to do yourself at home.


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. I’ll call Litchfield.


----------

